# Lemania split second chrono.



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

I bought this for a couple of quid. Does anyone know anything about it. The movement is geneva striped with blued screws and quite the biggest collumn wheel i have ever seen. She's a beaut. The case back markings are:

0552/521-6482

780/69

1094/70

Sorry about the shitness of the picture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

I forgot to mention that the black seconds hand for the chrono is masking another red hand that enables multiple events to be timed. These hands can be re-set and stopped independantly.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good buy for a couple of quid. What's inside and does it work? I guess if it doesn't work you'll get it going.

I've been told to "stop messing about with wristwatches and buy some pocketwatches" by an Omega collector. I like wristwatches but could easily be tempted by the odd pocketwatch.

"Shitness", I like that word!

Pic is Ok


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

Wasnt Neil who told you that was it?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nope, a bloke called Brian. Very clever bloke, bit smelly, anorak (literaly, he wears one, nylon, I think. The same one every day, summer or winter.). Long hair.









Very capable graphics artist, so that explains it! Very good artist, this guy







. He's done work for a lot of album covers, no names.

He has some nice Omegas and his dad owns several Rolex. He looks like a bin man, worse clothes than me! But always wears a nice watch.

Strange bloke, but not a bad old stick. He has more dosh than I'll ever see. Steptoe and son springs to mind









People, eh? We used to say "fir coat and no knickers". But I'll take his watches any day 

Take care,

Stan.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice Gspotter, esp at that price. Ay chance of a shot of the movement?

How does the red hand work, is it one of those where the two hands are linked by a spiral spring, one is temporarily held back to get a split time and then when released the spring makes it catch up with the main hand?

Si


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

I'll do a movement shot tonight Si. You are right about the split seconds arangement but it isnt a spiral spring. I'll strip it down and photograph the mechanism.


----------

